# Can I code Enhanced Bluetooth (6NS)?



## TXTBOOK (Feb 21, 2016)

I've tried to research this but am left quite confused by all the codes and different combinations.

I'm wondering if I can simply code the Enhanced Bluetooth function without any additional hardware to install to my 2015 F30 328i. The functionality I am after is to support 2 phone bluetooth connections simultaneously because I must carry 2 cell phones with me (work + personal). It is already showing me album art over Bluetooth.

However, BMW's website (click here) states the following changes for 2015:



> Technology Package (ZTP):
> -Addition of a demo mode for Head Up Display
> -Deletion of Enhanced Bluetooth and USB + Smartphone integration, now that Bluetooth Audio Streaming is standard.
> 
> ...


This seems to confirm the fact that I do NOT have enhanced BT but BT audio streaming, including album art, still works.

The car does not appear to have Enhanced BT feature and is equipped as follows (code box will scroll):


```
Order options
No. Description 
1CA SELECTION COP RELEVANT VEHICLES 

2PE 18"M LT/ALY WHEELS STAR SP. 400M/MT 

2VB TYRE PRESSURE INDICATOR 

3AG BACKUP CAMERA 

3DZ WITHOUT ADDITIONAL DESIGNATION OUTS 

319 INTEGRATED UNIVERSAL REMOTE CONTROL 

322 COMFORT ACCESS SYSTEM 

337 M SPORT PACKAGE 

4CE FINE-WOOD TRIM FINELINE ANTHRACITE 

4DM HIGH.TRIM FIN. PEARL GLOSS CHROME 

403 GLAS ROOF, ELECTRIC 

423 FLOOR MATS, VELOUR 

430 INT/EXT RR VW MIRROR W AUT ANTI-DAZZLE 

431 INTERIOR RR VW MIRROR W AUT ANTI-D 

459 SEAT ADJUSTM., ELECTR. W. MEMORY 

465 THROUGH-LOAD SYSTEM 

481 SPORT SEATS F DRIVER/FRONT PASSENGER 

488 LUMBAR SUPPORT DRIVER/FRONT PASSENGER 

493 STORAGE COMPARTMENT PACKAGE 

494 SEAT HEATING F DRIVER/FRONT PASSENGER 

508 PARK DISTANCE CONTROL (PDC) 

521 RAIN SENSOR 

522 XENON LIGHT 

524 ADAPTIVE HEADLIGHTS 

534 AUTOMATIC AIR CONDITIONING 

563 LIGHTS PACKAGE 

575 ADDITIONAL 12V POWER SOCKET 

6AC INTELLIGENT EMERGENCY CALL 

6AE TELESERVICES 

6AK CONNECTEDDRIVE SERVICES 

6AM REAL TIME TRAFFIC INFORMATION 

6AP REMOTE SERVICES 

6NH HANDS-FREE FACILITY W. USB INTERFAC 

6WA INSTRUMENT CLUSTER W. EXTENDED CONT 

609 NAVIGATION SYSTEM PROFESSIONAL 

610 HEAD UP DISPLAY 

655 SATELLITE RADIO 

676 HIFI LOUDSPEAKER SYSTEM 

697 AREA-CODE 1 

704 M SPORT SUSPENSION 

710 M LEATHER STEERING WHEEL 

715 M AERODYNAMICS PACKAGE 

760 INDIVIDUAL HIGH-GLOSS SATIN CHROME 

775 INDIVIDUAL ROOF-LINING ANTHRACITE 

8KL OELSERVICEINT. 15.000KM/11MONTHS 

8S4 DECODING VARIABLE LIGHT DISTRIBUTIO 

8TN DAYTIME DRIVING LIGHTS SELECTABLE B 

840 HIGH SPEED SYNCHRONISATION 

9AA EXTERNAL SKIN PROTECTION 

925 SHIPPING PROTECTION PACKAGE 

Series options
No. Description 
1CB CO2 CONTENT 

205 AUTOMATIC TRANSMISSION 

216 SERVOTRONIC 

249 MULTI-FUNCTION FOR STEERING WHEEL 

258 RUNFLAT TYRES 

4NE BLOW-BY-HEATER 

5DS LUGGAGE-COMPARTMENT EMERG. RELEASE 

520 FOGLIGHTS 

544 CRUISE CONTROL WITH BRAKING FUNCTION 

645 RADIO CONTROL US 

823 HOT CLIMATE VERSION 

845 ACOUSTIC BELT WARNING 

853 LANGUAGE VERSION ENGLISH 

992 NUMBER PLATE ATTACHEMENT MANAGEMENT 

993 MODEL YEAR CODE
```


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

You have Basic 6NH Basic Bluetooth. You can code car for 6NS Enhanced Bluetooth. I think only hardware you are missing is the second Passenger Microphone.


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

Yes, all F-series cars made after 7/2014 can be coded with 6NS and yes again, only thing missing is the second microphone. Also all NBT professional navigation units with handsfree can be coded with 6NS. After VO-coding, microphone number can be FDL-coded back to one.


----------



## TXTBOOK (Feb 21, 2016)

Thanks!


----------



## grubens (May 10, 2016)

If you get the 6NS option, where is the passenger microphone located?


----------



## Fooljam (Oct 2, 2007)

grubens said:


> If you get the 6NS option, where is the passenger microphone located?


On the passenger side?


----------



## Eodiver (Apr 5, 2016)

and how can I make it in my f46?
and waiting for my wire but have the rheingold.
do I need something else?

I haveread that with this I can have the wasap messages in the screen passed as sms, its really like that???


----------



## matteis (Jun 9, 2015)

TXTBOOK said:


> This seems to confirm the fact that I do NOT have enhanced BT but BT audio streaming, including album art, still works.


So, if he has BT audio streaming, album art, etc, what functions 6NS would add to the car?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

matteis said:


> So, if he has BT audio streaming, album art, etc, what functions 6NS would add to the car?


Primarily, it will add Office and ability to pair a 2nd Phone.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Eodiver said:


> and how can I make it in my f46?
> and waiting for my wire but have the rheingold.
> do I need something else?
> 
> I haveread that with this I can have the wasap messages in the screen passed as sms, its really like that???


See here:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=8020396&postcount=7

Rheingold (ISTA/D) is Diagnosis. If you want to Code car, you needs E-Sys, E-Sys Launcher, and PSdZData.


----------



## CrispyKickz (Jul 7, 2013)

By coding this, I understand that the only thing missing vs officially ordering the option is the second microphone.

I see where the mic would go on the passenger side. Question: is that spot on the passenger-side pre-wired? Can I purchase a mic , remove the dummy plastic bit and connect a mic and be good to go?

Or is it not pre-wired - requiring the removal of the headliner to install the second phone mic?


----------



## grubens (May 10, 2016)

Where do you see the second microphone would go?


----------



## CrispyKickz (Jul 7, 2013)

So to clarify, I have an F32, but I don't think that matters.

On the drivers side if you just look above you in the headliner there is a cover for a mic.

I have that same cover on the opposite side of the car, on the passenger side as well.

I haven't pulled the cover yet, but I expect that to just be blank because I ordered option 6NH. My research indicates that if you ordered option 6NH and code 6NS you should get some sort of error that says something like - second mic not found - which is why you have to go back and code the value of microphones back down to 1. If there was a mic there already, but not turned on - then you wouldn't get the error message when coding 6NS. Again, this is just speculation based off of my research, I haven't tried coding it yet (got the cable this week! )

So - if the passenger side just has the cover, and no mic...is the wiring for the second mic already there? Can I just buy the mic and plug it in on the passenger side?


----------



## grubens (May 10, 2016)

Unfortunately it does matter for me as I have an F33 (convertible) and there are definately no mikes in the headliner (at least not that I can see). I guess I'll keep looking.


----------



## CrispyKickz (Jul 7, 2013)

Ah right - I forgot about the F33 - Yeah you don't have mics I believe (like there isn't even a spot for it on account of the convertible top). In fact I believe 6NH and 6NS from a hardware perspective are identical for you.


----------



## grubens (May 10, 2016)

Well I know I have at least one mike, becasue the bluetooth works. What I am trying to determine is if there is a hardware difference for my car beyond the snap-in plate with 6NS.


----------



## CrispyKickz (Jul 7, 2013)

I don't believe so. I think the one mic is all you get.


----------



## CrispyKickz (Jul 7, 2013)

Answered my own question : 

Pulled the cover on the passenger side at lunch. No pre-wiring, its just an empty hole up there.

Also, there doesn't seem to be a part number available for the speaker / cover on that side either. It looks the similar to the driver side piece, but it is contoured in the opposite direction.


----------

